
A Hidden Order of Reality: What Geology, Freud, and Marxism Share - conorg
http://bostonreview.net/philosophy-religion-literature-culture/gili-kliger-hidden-order-reality
======
gcbw2
This is a review of a book about structuralism as idealized by Lévi-Strauss.

not even anthropologists consider it today. He published pop books and founded
anthropology departments all over the world, but academically, meh.

Lévi-Strauss would be at a TED talker today.

